# Mitarbeiter gesucht.



## crash (25 Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Wir haben zur Zeit wieder einige offene Stellen.


----------



## ALgG (26 Juni 2012)

Warum sind eigentlich nur 3 von 14 Stellen bei der Bundesagentur für Arbeit zu finden?


----------



## zotos (26 Juni 2012)

ALgG schrieb:


> Warum sind eigentlich nur 3 von 14 Stellen bei der Bundesagentur für Arbeit zu finden?



Mich wundern die 3 Stellen die drin stehen viel eher. Damit holt man sich die Seuche ja an den Hals. Die Arbeitsagentur nötigt ihre "Kunden" dazu sich zu bewerben ob die nun passen oder nicht ist völlig egal. Die müssen sich bewerben und der potentielle Arbeitgeber darf sich dann mit unpassenden Bewerbungen herumschlagen.

Warum ggf. interessante Stellen nur schwer zu finden sind obwohl diese existieren liegt IMHO am Versagen der Bundesagentur für Arbeit und ihren Methoden.


----------



## ALgG (26 Juni 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Mich wundern die 3 Stellen die drin stehen viel eher. Damit holt man sich die Seuche ja an den Hals. Die Arbeitsagentur nötigt ihre "Kunden" dazu sich zu bewerben ob die nun passen oder nicht ist völlig egal. Die müssen sich bewerben und der potentielle Arbeitgeber darf sich dann mit unpassenden Bewerbungen herumschlagen.
> 
> 
> Warum ggf. interessante Stellen nur schwer zu finden sind obwohl diese existieren liegt IMHO am Versagen der Bundesagentur für Arbeit und ihren Methoden.




Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, aber hier ist nicht der Platz für eine umfangreiche Diskusion.:icon_arrow: Besser Auge in Auge, dann können evtl. Missverständnisse gleich ausgeräumt werden.:sw10:

Ich bin nächste Woche in der Nähe von Kusel,:sm24:

Gruß vom BfA und sonstigen Arbeitsvermittlern geschädigten
Andi


----------



## crash (26 Juni 2012)

ALgG schrieb:


> Warum sind eigentlich nur 3 von 14 Stellen bei der Bundesagentur für Arbeit zu finden?



Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, das ist nicht mein Zuständigkeitsbereich.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (27 Juni 2012)

Was verdient man den bei euch so als SPS-Programmierer (bin Industriemeister) und orientiere mich gerade um.

Gruß NSN


----------



## crash (27 Juni 2012)

NeuerSIMATICNutzer schrieb:


> Was verdient man den bei euch so als SPS-Programmierer (bin Industriemeister) und orientiere mich gerade um.
> 
> Gruß NSN



Fragen zum Gehalt kann und werde ich hier nicht beantworten.


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Juni 2012)

NeuerSIMATICNutzer schrieb:


> Was verdient man den bei euch so als SPS-Programmierer (bin Industriemeister) und orientiere mich gerade um.
> 
> Gruß NSN


entschuldige, wenn ich das jetzt hier anmerke: die erste Frage nach dem Geld zu stellen wirft kein schönes Licht auf Dich.

Allerdings hätte ich als Antwort vom TE doch auch gerne was positives gehört, so eine Auskunft wie: "Der Firma gehts gut, uns auch, Genaueres Aug in Aug später" wäre auch ein schöneres Signal gewesen.

Da die Webseite doch etwas dürftig ist: was macht ihr bei AOT für Automatisierungslösungen? schlicht alles? oder gibt es Schwerpunkte? Sucht ihr ausschliesslich (junge) Leute mit ersten Erfahrungen, so wie ausgeschrieben, oder darf es auch jemand mit Erfahrung sein?


----------



## Corvax (29 Juni 2012)

Macht ihr nicht auch Maschinendatenerfassung?


----------



## crash (12 Juli 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> entschuldige, wenn ich das jetzt hier anmerke: die erste Frage nach dem Geld zu stellen wirft kein schönes Licht auf Dich.
> 
> Allerdings hätte ich als Antwort vom TE doch auch gerne was positives gehört, so eine Auskunft wie: "Der Firma gehts gut, uns auch, Genaueres Aug in Aug später" wäre auch ein schöneres Signal gewesen.




Der Firma gehts gut und die Auftragslage ist auch gut.
Deswegen suchen wir ja auch neue Mitarbeiter.





Perfektionist schrieb:


> Da die Webseite doch etwas dürftig ist: was macht ihr bei AOT für  Automatisierungslösungen? schlicht alles? oder gibt es Schwerpunkte?  Sucht ihr ausschliesslich (junge) Leute mit ersten Erfahrungen, so wie  ausgeschrieben, oder darf es auch jemand mit Erfahrung sein?




Wir arbeiten für verschiedene Branchen wobei der Schwerpunkt zur Zeit in der Automobilindustrie liegt.
Wir suchen nicht ausschließlich junge Leute sondern nehmen auch sehr gerne Leute mit Erfahrung.


----------



## e4sy (6 August 2012)

hört sich ja gut an, aber warum müssen eure NLs so weit weg sein?!?


----------



## crash (7 August 2012)

e4sy schrieb:


> hört sich ja gut an, aber warum müssen eure NLs so weit weg sein?!?



Die sind doch gar nicht so weit weg.


----------

